# [solved] maildirsize wird nicht erstellt

## kutte128

SOLVED!

sollte jemand auf das gleiche problem stoßen:

das quota feld in der authmysqlrc braucht

 CONCAT(quota,'S')

habe leider viel zu lange an der falschen stelle gesucht

-------------------------------

hallo,

seit dem ich maildrop verwende, werden meine mail-quotas ignoriert.

ich nutzte einen vmailserver mit courer-imap,postfix, mysql und maildrop.

ohne maildrop lief alles wunderbar, die maildirsize wurde erstellt und geupdated.

wenn ich maildirsize manuell und leer anlege, wird sie ganz normal geupdated, allerdings fehlt dann der maxquota wert.

wie bringe ich das system dazu, die maildirsize automatisch anzulegen wenn sie nicht existiert oder sich der quota-wert in der db geändert hat?

viele grüße,

kutte128

----------

